# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Muuta joukkoliikenteestä >  Junalauluja

## Safka

   Koska menee junia kotiinpäin?   

Tähän mennessä ehkä löyhimmin joukkoliikenteeseen liittyvän ketjun myötä toivon, että soikoon Pieksämäen asemalla vastedeskin blues!

Ja soikoot muutkin junalaulut!

----------


## edsel

> Koska menee junia kotiinpäin?


Itsekin aikanaan monesti yöjunaa Pieksämäellä odottaneena huomasin että viimeisimmän aikataulu-uudistuksen myötä tämä kulttuurihistoriallinen kokemus on käynyt hankalammaksi. 

Vielä elävältä sanoittajalta samaa teemaa:

"Rautatie, rautatie menee etelään.
Jos pelaat keskinkertaisuuden säännöillä et voi kuin hävitä,
ja jos häviät et muuta voi kuin häipyä täältä."

"Keskiyön juna etenee
läpi yön pimeyden.
Keskiyön juna viheltää.
Kuulen sen huudon etäällä."

"Kotikaupunkini betonipinnat,
kotikaupunkini sillat,
kotikaupunkini ratapiha ja hiilivetyvaunut."

"Lelukaupan ikkunassa näin kerran pienoisrautatien,
keskellä keltainen kirkko ja pikku taloja."

"Häipyi taju. Virkosin nurmikolla.
Kalkkijuna vislasi kahdeksalta."

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Tähän päivään pätkä eräästä kappaleesta:

"Kun pysähtyy juna, ja aseman nään
mä hyppään pois, jään tuijottamaan..."

----------


## trumanb

Mikko Perkoilalla on sellainen kappale kuin "InterCity".

----------


## santtukaikkonen

...pienen pieni veturi aamulla kerran hieroi hyvin savuisia silmiään sitten se ähisi ja puhisi ja puhkui .......

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

Junaliikenteen lakkauttamisesta on laulettu melkoisia kauhukuvia jo takavuosina.

Tsekatkaapa "Toijala mielessään" (Mummi kutoo -yhtyeen vuonna 1975 ilmestyneeltä levyltä "Mummi kutoo") sekä "Rautatieseikkailu 2001" (Freud Marx Engels & Jung -yhtyeen vuonna 1989 ilmestyneeltä levyltä "Takamehtien mekatähtiä"). Karua kertomaa maailman menosta.

Valitettavasti näistä ei tullut mitään kaikkialla soineita hittejä, jotka ehkä olisivat avanneet päättäjien korvia ja silmiä (ellei näitä olisi ymmärretty väärin, niin kuin monia muitakin lauluja).

----------


## R.Silfverberg

>    Koska menee junia kotiinpäin?   
> 
> Tähän mennessä ehkä löyhimmin joukkoliikenteeseen liittyvän ketjun myötä toivon, että soikoon Pieksämäen asemalla vastedeskin blues!
> 
> Ja soikoot muutkin junalaulut!


Kuka muistaa The Cliftersin? 

Se oli VR:n 1980-luvun loppupuolella sponsoroima bändi. Heidän biisinsä "Makuuvaunussa" oli puhdas VR:n mainos, mutta myös muutamat muut biisit sivusivat juna- tai matkustamis-aihetta. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

Eeron ja Jussin 60-luvulla levyttämässä Chattanooga Choo Choon suomennoksessa "Ukko-Pekka Uu Uu" matkustettiin ainakin Helsingistä ("Löi kello Helsingissä kolme kertaa merkkinä sen, Ukko-Pekka uu uu lähti puuskutellen...") Pasilaan ("...kohta Pasilassa ollaan. Siellä on hän, nään hymyn säteilevän...").

----------


## Hape

Tähän Ilmarin mainitsemaan lauluun on erittäin hauskat ja osuvat sakankieliset sanat 'Sonderzug nach Pankov'. Sanoituksessa Länsi-Berliinissä asuva poika haluaa käydä sanomassa itselleen DDR'n persidentille (asui Pankovissa) että hän haluaa tyttöystävänsä länteen. Laulu taitaa olla 80-luvun lopulta.
Siis preerian pikajuna on vaihtunut ruuhkaisen surkaupungin paikallisjunaksi.....

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

Niin ne laulut muuttuu matkan varrella. Ihan vinkeä tuo Pankov-juttu jo ideana, vaikka en ole sitä kuullutkaan.

Sen sijaan vähemmän veikeää on se, että legendaarinen kantribiisi Illinois Centralin "City of New Orleans" -junasta muuttui suomalaiskäännöksessä rekkaiskelmäksi "Huomenta Suomi". Aika makaaberia, että edelleen se soi radiossa: "Uinuu Putaa, Konginkangas (!), Laukaa..." ja "... hyvin pyyhkii..."

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sen sijaan vähemmän veikeää on se, että legendaarinen kantribiisi Illinois Centralin "City of New Orleans" -junasta muuttui suomalaiskäännöksessä rekkaiskelmäksi "Huomenta Suomi". Aika makaaberia, että edelleen se soi radiossa: "Uinuu Putaa, Konginkangas (!), Laukaa..." ja "... hyvin pyyhkii..."


Kuvastaa hyvin täkäläistä ajattelutapaa. Rautatiet on p....stä, autot on jees. Ironiaa vaan siinä, mitä sitten Konginkankaalla tapahtui, kun rekka suomalaisen sanoituksen mukaan kylät läpi jyräsi melkein miten vain. Laulussa lauletaan: "Mä kylät läpi jyrään melkein miten vain". Niinhän siitä taisi käydäkin. Kun juna vaihtui rekaksi.

Antero

----------


## enqvisti

> Laulussa lauletaan: "Mä kylät läpi jyrään melkein miten vain".


Muistaakseni se meni että "Mä kylän läpi jyrään, melkein nolottaa" (edellisen säkeen loppusointu on "selkää kolottaa").

Ja junalauluista heitän kehiin Kari Tapion parin vuoden takaisen hitin Juna Kulkee:

"On sillä suunta aina pohjoiseen", "...on elämä kuin juna vaan, se aina jatkaa kulkuaan..."

----------


## JMerlin

> soikoon Pieksämäen asemalla vastedeskin blues!


Juicen 60-säkeistöinen järkäle _Bluesia Pieksämäen asemalla_ lienee vuodelta 1983, ja toinen rautatieasema-aiheinen, Kirkan _Hengaillaan_ Suomen euroviisukappale vuodelta 1984.

----------


## Waltsu

Samaisena vuonna 1984 oli euroviisuissa myös Italialla junabiisi I treni di Tozeur, jonka suomenkielisessä versiossa kerrotaan, miten "ohi jonkun pikkukylän juna hiljaa kulkee kuitenkin Turkuun..."

----------


## ultrix

> Samaisena vuonna 1984 oli euroviisuissa myös Italialla junabiisi I treni di Tozeur, jonka suomenkielisessä versiossa kerrotaan, miten "ohi jonkun pikkukylän juna hiljaa kulkee kuitenkin Turkuun..."


Mahdetaanko suomenkielisessä versiossa tarkoittaa jotain niitä rantaradan vanhoja korpiseisakkeita, joilla oli vielä 90-luvun alussa pikajunapysähdyksiä?

----------


## JSL

Tästä on kokonaan unohtunut Hollantilaisen Shocking Blue - yhtyeen "Never marry a railroad man" 1970-luvun alusta. Se tunnetaan myös kotoisasti Vexi Salmen sanoittamana ja Paula Koivuniemen tulkitsemana "Jos konduktöörin nait".
Sitten olisi "Lentävä Kalakukko" ja "Mexikon pikajuna" vielä listalle.

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

Esa Pakarinen levytti joskus 70-luvulla jatko-osan Lentävä kalakukko 2: "Kuopioon on juoksut kaikki jo juostu, Riihimäen sivuraiteelle ruostu Lentävä kalakukko..." (Saman singlen toisella puolella oli Kauko Käyhkön jatko-osa toiseen elokuvasävelmäklassikkoon, Rovaniemen markkinoilla 2.)

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Samaisena vuonna 1984 oli euroviisuissa myös Italialla junabiisi I treni di Tozeur, jonka suomenkielisessä versiossa kerrotaan, miten "ohi jonkun pikkukylän juna hiljaa kulkee kuitenkin Turkuun..."





> Mahdetaanko suomenkielisessä versiossa tarkoittaa jotain niitä rantaradan vanhoja korpiseisakkeita, joilla oli vielä 90-luvun alussa pikajunapysähdyksiä?


Ei tainnut matkustajajuna ollut kyseessä vaan jostain ydinjätteistä tai ympäristömyrkyistä kuljettavasta junasta, jos muistan oikein. "Turku" oli laitettu määränpääksi koska kuulostaa samalta kuin Tozeur. Luulenpa ettei biisi ollut kovin turkulaisten suosiossa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

Matkustajajunissa pysyäksemme...

Matti Jurva matkusti "Pohjanmaan junassa" jo 1930-luvulla. Sanaleikeissä vilahtelivat mm. Kokkola, Ylivieska ja maanmainio maitorieska.

Sås och Kopp (Pasi Hiihtola ja Peik Stenberg) oli ajan hermolla 1995 levyllä Totalt laulussaan "Pendolino"... mellan H-fors och Åbo, var vill du då bo. Ja tietysti runsaasti Italiaan viittaavia sanaleikkejä. Sama duo julkaisi 1999 saman laulun Mikko Perkoilan suomennoksena levyllään Sotta ja Pytty.

Mutta muistuupa mieleen myös lasten leikkijunat.

Vieno Kekkonen lauloi 1960-luvulla: "Kapteeni Kalle ajoi asemalle, Villellä veturi jo valmiina on..." Sinänsä hienoa, että kyseisessä Saukin suomentamassa (alunperin Alice Tegnerin säveltämä Borgmästare Munthe) laulussa "Kapteeni Kalle ja muut kaverit" mainittiin ensin juna- ja sitten vasta autoliikenne.

Toinenkin Saukin pienoisjunariimittely muistui mieleen. "Saukin syntymäpäivässä" pikkuoravat huijasivat häneltä viimeisen viisitonnisen (tämä siis ennen vuoden 1963 rahanuudistusta) ostaakseen sähköjunan: "Nyt juna meillä on ja rata meillä on..."

Juha Watt Vainion laulussa "Joulupukin hipat" (1964) kerrottiin, että "sähkökitaran sai Kalle, ja Sami rautatien, mutta pukki itse askareissaan sai vain vahvan hien".

Pienoisveturi esiintyi myös laulussa "Meille Jeesus syntynyt on" Kari Peitsamon joululevyllä Peace, Love and Understanding (1997): "Lahjat lapset aattona avaa, joku saa sähköveturin, vaan eräs evakeliumia tavaa, se hälle lahja on mieluisin."  :Smile:  

Leikit sikseen. Palataanpa vielä sinne 80-luvulle ja matkustajajunaan.

Edesmennyt Pohjoismaiden ystävä Doug Sahm kirjoitti myös monia täkäläiseen joukkoliikenteeseen viittaavia lauluja. (Sir Douglas Quintet matkusti laivassa mm. biiseissä "Meet Me In Stockholm" leyllä Midnight Sun ja "Viking Girl" levyllä Rio Medina). Sahmin junalaulussa "Train to Trondheim" (Sir Douglas Quintetin levyllä Luv Ya Europa) Texasin pojan oli tarkoitus matkustaa Oslosta Trondheimiin, mutta hän jäikin Hamariin rakastuttuaan sikäläiseen tyttöön.

----------


## Waltsu

> Ei tainnut matkustajajuna ollut kyseessä vaan jostain ydinjätteistä tai ympäristömyrkyistä kuljettavasta junasta - -


Taisi kuitenkin olla matkustajajuna, kun Seija Simola toteaa, että "matkani kiireetön on" ja hetkeä myöhemmin "Turkuun tahdo en" (sinänsä omituinen lausahdus...). Ytimet liittyvät asiaan siten että "kylän kirkkoon ydinsuojaa valmistellaan jotain varten".

Mari Laurilan kasetilta muistan hyvän yön laulun Vekara-Veikolle ja siinä "myös Veturi-Ville vetelee unta, asemallaan on junasi sun..."

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Tässä on mitä olen penkonut passiivisesta muististani juna-, junamatkustus- tai rautatie-aiheisia lauluja: 

Aika monen laulun esittäjän olen tosin joutunut googlaamaan.

Aiheittain lista näyttää tällaiselta:

*Kotim. iskelmä:* 
- Matti Jurva: "Savonmuan Hilima", "Pohjanmaan junasa"
- Esa Pakarinen: "Lentävä kalakukko", "Vaasan junassa".....
- Reino Helismaa: "Meksikon Pikajuna"

*Ulkom. iskelmä ja jazz:*
-Duke Ellington: "Take the A-train" 
-Glenn Miller: "Chattanooga Choo Choo" (suom. "Ukko-Pekka uhuu")
-Adriano Celentano: "Azzurro"
-Alice Babs: "Han hette Elmer" (luultavasti alunperin sveitsiläinen juna-aiheinen kansanlaulu jossa "jodlataan" veturin pilliä matkien, mutta olen kuullut vain ruotsalaisen version, oli meidän koulun laulukirjassa myös)
- Stefan Demert: "SJ, SJ, Gamle vän, ..." (ruotsalainen iskelmä josta on eri sanoituksia ja lauletaan enimmäkseen pilkkahengessä kun jotain on pielessä kyseisen maan rautatielaitoksessa. Alunperin amerikkalainen "Freight Train -niminen kappale )

*Ulkom. Pop, Rock, Country:* 
- Elvis Presley: "Mystery Train"
- Little Eva, myöhemmin myös Grand Funk Railroad: "Locomotion" (suom. "Tulkaa mukaan kohta juna lähtee")
- Neil Sedaka, myöhemmin myös Boney M: "One Way Ticket" (suom. "Menolippu")
- The Monkees: "The Last train to Clarkswille"
- Christie: "Iron Horse" (suom. "Eteenpäin")
- Shocking Blue: "Never marry a railroad man" (suom. "Jos konduktörin nait")
- Illinois Central: "City of New Orleans" (suom. Hei Huomenta Suomi, rekka-aiheinen)
- Electric Light Orchestra: "Last train to London"
- Kraftwerk: "Trans European Express" (instrumentaalikappale)
- Orchestral Manouvers in the Dark: "Locomotion" (eri kappale kuin se vanhempi samanniminen)
- Bob Dylan: "Slow train coming"
- Bruce Springsteen: "Downbound train"
- Tom Waits: "Downtown train"
- The Nits: "The Train" (tehosteena aitoja junan ääniäkin)

*SuomiPop ja Rock:*
- Nummisuutarit: "Kirkkonummen radalla" (instrumentaalikappale)
- Kirka: "Hengaillaan"
- Juice: "Pieksämäen asemalla soi blues"
- Pelle Miljoona: "Euroopan valot"
- Eppu Normaali: "Nyt Reppu Jupiset", "Vuonna 85" (metroaiheinen)
- Kauko Röyhkä: "Pienoisrautatie", "Paskakaupunki"
- The Clifters: "Makuuvaunussa"
- Mikko Perkola: "Intercity"

*Lastenlaulut:*
- ???: "Pienen pieni veturi"
- Sås&Kopp: "Pendolino"

t. Rainer

----------


## antsa

Matti ja Teppo laulaa on Idän pikajuna matkalla itään... kapale siis Idän pikajuna..

----------


## antsa

Juuri kuulin Beritin Pääteasema.. Ehkä vähän oudompi laulu.

----------


## trumanb

Hector - Vaunu vailla kuljettajaa

----------


## kemkim

Ultra Bra - Hei kuule Suomi, Ultra Bra - Veturi, taksi valtamerilaiva

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ultra Bra - Hei kuule Suomi, Ultra Bra - Veturi, taksi valtamerilaiva


Jatketaan listaa lauluilla joissa juna, junamatkustus tai rautatiet liittyvät jollain tavalla rekvisiittana lauluun, mutta ei muodosta varsinasta pääaihetta:

Kun olin juuri teini-ikäinen, muistan että *Hector* osallistui  Syksyn Säveleen synkällä kappaleella jossa laulettiin "junat vaihtoi asemalla salaa raiteitaan". Ihmettelin minkä ihmeen takia junat noin vaan vaihtaisi muka salaa raiteitaan, mutta 30 vuotta myöhemmin en enää ihmetellyt. Kappaleen nimi oli  "Lapsuuden loppu" vuodelta 1974. 

Protestihenkisiä osittain juna-aiheisia lauluja ovat *Kristiina Halkolan*: "Siirtotyöläisen laulu" ("juna hiljaista miestä kuljettaa") sekä "Jos Rakastat" (..."kylmien asemien hiljaisia miehiä"), ja vähän samaan sarjaan kuuluu *Tuula Amberlan* "Lulu" jolla oli myös "kolmas mieli ja tarttui asematunnelin ovenpieleen"

*Irwin Goodman* laulussaan "Autolla Kanarian saarille" v 1965 kuvailee matkaansa Seutulan työsiirtolaan rattijuopumustuomitota kärsimään "oikein kabinettivaunussa". 

Brittiläinen diskoyhtye *Pet Shop Boys* käsittelee suurkaupungien hengailu-ilmiötä kappaleessaan "West End Girls" ja suureksi hämmästykseksi Pietarin (tai silloisen Leningradin)  Suomen asema oli päässyt rekvisiitaksi: "In every city, in every nation, from Lake Geneva to the Finland station"  

Kun kerran idässä ollaan niin *Sleepy Sleepers* tulkitsi tyylinsä mukaisesti omin sanoin 80-luvun alun Boney M:n ja Frederikin "Rasputin" -biisiä: "Raa Raa Rapsuttaa" jonka mukaan se rapsutuksen aiheuttaja oli peräisin "Moskovan assan vessasta", mutta sliippareiden vanhempi biisi "IC:llä Karjalaan" taas ei millään tavalla liity juniin vaikka voisi nimen perusteella kuvitella, vaan venäläiseen IZ-moottoripyörään.

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Don Huonot sävelsi _Kaksoisolento_-levylleen Mika Waltarin runon _Sininen yö:

"Juna vapisee jalkojen alla..."

"...ja minä tiedän, että ainoa kotini
on jyrisevä asemahalli
juuri ennen pikajunan lähtöä..."_

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

> - Illinois Central: "City of New Orleans"


En tiedä, onko tuon niminen bändi joskus laulua esittänyt. Laulun on kuitenkin tehnyt Steve Goodman ja se tuli tunnetuksi Arlo Guthrien levytyksenä (myöhemmin myös mm. Willie Nelson on sen levyttänyt).

"Riding on the City of New Orleans,
Illinois Central Monday morning rail..."

Illinois Central on rautatieyhtiön nimi ja City of New Orleans on junan nimi:

"Good morning America how are you?
Don't you know me I'm your native son,
I'm the train they call The City of New Orleans,
I'll be gone five hundred miles when the day is done."

Arlon isä muuten oli Woody Guthrie, jonka tuotantoa oli ainakin "This Train Is Bound For Glory" ja taisi hänen ohjelmistoonsa sisältyä veturimiehiinkin liittyviä lauluja.

Ja kun tuohon Americanaan mentiin, niin mieleen tulee:
"Rider On An Orphan Train" (en muista tähän hätään kirjoittajaa, mutta on Tom Russellin levyllä The Man From God Knows Where),
"Desperados Waiting For A Train" (Guy Clark) ja
"Downtown Train" (Tom Waits).

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Hehheh...

Ozzy Osbornella taitaa olla kappale nimeltä _Crazy Train_.

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

Tuo "Downtown Train" olikin jo aiemmin mainittu.

Mutta lisätäänpä vielä mukaan laulu "Summer Rain" (kirj. Robbie Seidman ja Maria Vidal). Siinä tyttö saatteli asemalla sotapalvelukseen lähtevää poikaa ("Whispering our goodbyes, Waiting for a train, I was dancing with my baby, In the summer rain..."), joka ei palannut koskaan ("I can see my baby, Waving from the train, It was the last time that I saw him, In the summer rain..."). Laulu on julkaistu Belinda Carlislen levyllä Runaway Horses.

----------


## trumanb

Screamin' Stukas (kotoisammin tunnettu nimellä Tehosekoitin) teki biisistään "Oh boy en lopettaa mä voi" englanninkielisen version nimeltä "Hellbound Train"

"Since I got on board / Your grace has been in vain / I took a hellbound train"

"I found my tracks / I'll hit the terminal station soon"

"Acceleratin' - I can hear the engine rolling / Whoa a-chookety-choo a-there's no turning back / In the night"

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Doobie Brothers - Long Train Running

----------


## Eira

Kirkan (22.9.1950-31.1.2007) muistoksi, jo aiemmin täällä mainitusta euroviisuedustuslaulustaan "Hengaillaan":

"Kakskytkaks ja nelkytviis
on juna mennyt viimeinen.
Mut siitä viis,
raide kaks. Jo puolikuus,
on aamulla taas lähdössä uus..."

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

Sunnuntaina bongasin radiosta kaksi junalaulua.

Juna on mennyt. Esittäjäksi mainittiin Öiset kitarat.

Toinen oli Johnny Cashin On the Evening Train.

----------


## LateZ

Neuvostoliitossa on muistettu lauluin rautateitä. Baikalin - Amurin rautatiestä ja sitä rakentaneesta reippaasta nuorisosta sekä kohti Tyyntä valtamerta kiiruhtavista junista on erityisen paljon kappaleita.

Vaikkapa:
Idut po BAMu poezda
Marsh BAM
Pesnja o BAMe
My stroim BAM
Pesnja-ballada o stroiteljah BAMa

http://download.sovmusic.ru/m/bam.mp3

Kappaleen Pesnja o BAMe voi kuunnella tuolta.

----------


## Aleksi.K

"Pendoolino pendoolino vouuu vouu u, mulla eessä lippuu pendooliino oonn. Katson brecoon päin, leivät siellä nään ja nälkää tekee nää. Aina nää.. Mulla eessää lippuu pendooliinoo oonn." 

Oma keksintö miksatun Menolippu-biisin alusta..  :Very Happy:

----------


## LateZ

Taas löytyi mukava junalaulu.

Yhtyeen Djuna kappale Poezd prigorodnoj (Taajamajuna varmaan vr-suomeksi). Kappaleen tenhoa lisää musiikkivideo, jonka avulla pääsee aitoon sähköjunatunnelmaan.

Tässäpä linkki:

http://www.limonia.ru/vid/08_Poezd.avi

----------


## Kimmo

Paula Koivunimei - Jos sä Kondyktöörin nait

----------


## JSL

Lentävä Kalakukko 22.7. klo 1400 TV2:lla. Hyvä filmi.

----------


## kuinkamonta

"Kirkkonummen radalla" vuodelta 1977 , esittäjänä Nummisuutarit , on saatettu CD - single muotoon kesäkuussa. Alkuperäinen single siis vinyylikaudelta.

Itse olen biisin tekijä , tuottaja.

Myynti : Twangsville production.

http://www.twangsville.net/

Kansikuva levyyn on Suomen Rautatiemuseon kuvakokoelmasta.
Kansikuva kertonee alan harrastajille "kaiken" : autenttinen koeajotilanne , jolloin vuosiluku täytynee olla 1968 (kesällä).

Tämä täsmää omaan muistikuvaani biisin sävellysvuodesta. Biisi on tehty toisin
Kotkaan matkalla olevien höyryjunien vaikuttamana , muutaman sadan metrin päässä radasta kuunneltuna (ja vierestä ihailtuna).

Laajemmasta perspektiivistä katsottuna : jos katsomme tästä päivästä taaksepäin , ja / tai nykytilaa , niin ns Pääkaupunkiseudun raudeliikenne on kasvanut ansiokkaaseen mittaansa. Myös "Kirkkonummen radan" lisäksi.

(Jopa VR on huomannnut , että Z- junan suosio on yllätänyt kaikki !). 

Oheinen levy sopinee joukkoliikennefoorumilaisenkin kokoelmiin. Tai oikeastaan : nimenomaan sinne.

Se , että Nummisuutareilta on tulossa kohta uusi single ja kokonainen albumi (kin) , ei ole tässä merkityksellistä.

Laitan linkin kotisivuilleni , josta voi kuunnella audioclipin (ennen tilausta ...)
http://personal.inet.fi/koti/pentti.laitinen/

----------


## JMerlin

Ikimuistoinen pikku sikermä joukkoliikenneaiheisia lauluja YouTubessa:
Lapinlahden Linnut - Konduktöörit.

----------


## Lari Nylund

Juice Leskisen Bluesia Pieksämäen asemalla sopii varmasti koko sanoituksen osaltakin tänne. Tässä on eräs parhaimpia storeja kautta aikain...




> Tänne jäin, tänne jäin tuska mielessäin
> Milloin menee junia kotiinpäin?
> Nolla kaks kolkytkuus,
> nyt soi Pieksämäen asemalla blues
> 
> Asema on, ja vähän vankilaa,
> krisuntilinen opisto, josta tulvahtaa
> synkkä jumalisuus
> ja soi Pieksämäen asemalla blues
> ...

----------


## Ertsu

Mikko Perkoilan: "Intercity vie ja Intercity tuo pikkupomon Helsinkiin ison pomon luo"

----------


## JudgeT

> Tässä on mitä olen penkonut passiivisesta muististani juna-, junamatkustus- tai rautatie-aiheisia lauluja:


Aika jämäkkä lista. Täydennetään silti vähän.




> *Ulkom. Pop, Rock, Country:* 
> - Kraftwerk: "Trans European Express" (instrumentaalikappale)


Hmm, mulla on sekä englannin- että saksankielinen versio tuosta  :Wink:  
Jos pelkkä efektikin käy, niin J-M Jarren Magnetic Fields-levyn kakkosraidan lopussa on. 

Tässä ameriikanlevyssä taas on aika paljon lauluja: Classic Railroad Songs from Smithsonian Folkways, joka on ainakin Helmet-alueen kirjasto(i)ssa.




> *SuomiPop ja Rock:*
> - Juice: "Pieksämäen asemalla soi blues"


Juicella on myös "Kiskoilla maaten" sekä "Ryvetetty kyyhkynen", jossa ollaan "ratapihalla Hyvinkään". Juice ja Mikko ovat myös versioineet em. levyllä olevan  Midnight Specialin ("Keskiyön erikoinen").

Metalliporukka Pajavasara taas on antanut levylleen nimeksi Rautatie, vaan eipä siinä rautatieaiheisia kipaleita ole. Yleistä metalliasiaa vain  :Laughing:

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

Yle Radio Suomen mainiossa ohjelmassa Bluesministeri oli eilisiltana teemana juna- ja rautatieaiheinen blues. Ohjelma on viikon ajan kuunneltavissa Ylen Areenasta
http://areena.yle.fi/toista?id=1272385

----------


## JSL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8LC5...eature=related on virolainen höyryveturilaulu. 

Tämmöne varsinassuomalaine ymmärtä joku 6-70% sanoist. (eli yhtäpaljon kuin saan selvää raumalaisten puheesta..) 
Editedit: Joku venäjän sana joukossa myös videolla

----------


## 339-DF

Ei juna-, vaan metrolaulu, nimittäin Kymppilinjan näkemys tunnelmasta Helsingin metrossa biisissä Kaupunkilapset:

Mä nään sen kaiken, istun metrossa hiljaa/
Pikkulapset juoksee vaunun päästä päähän kilpaa/
Vilpitön riemu jota harvoin näkee muissa/
Leikki jatkuu latvaan asti, oksat kasvaa puissa/
Murrosikäset vaunun perällä kiroillaan/
Kuori niin pirun kova, mut sisin häpee vaan vikojaan/
Leijonat kaulassa, keski-ikäsii sikoja/
Juoppojen tylyt kommentit saa vanhuksetki hikoomaan/
Sörkän kohal pari nistiä saapuu/
Toinen turvautuu tolppiin, toinen turvalleen kaatuu/
Vanhempi nainen huutaa: "Ylistäkää Jeesusta!"/
Joku vastaa: "Vitut, kirkko vikat sentit vie sulta."/
Nuori maahanmuuttaja istuutuu vierustaan/
kaivaa taskusta osotteen, sijaintia tiedustaa/
Tunneli loppuu ja vauhti hiljenee/
Nousen ylös ku pimeydestä pysäkki ilmenee /

----------


## Albert

> Ei juna-, vaan metrolaulu, nimittäin Kymppilinjan näkemys tunnelmasta Helsingin metrossa biisissä Kaupunkilapset:


Eikös "tuolla toisaalla" ole tehty jo selväksi, että Helsingin metro ei ole metro vaan juna  :Wink: 
Ja siks toiseksi toihan on räppiä!

----------


## JSL

Ihmeen suosittu, Suomessakin tunnettu alkujaan Alankomaista kotoisin oleva kappale: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-e5m...eature=related vähän erilaisena sovituksena.

----------


## kuha

Floridalainen southern rock-yhtye Blackfoot biisi Train Train kertoo kaverista jonka rakastettu lähtee Memphisiin keskiyön junalla.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Ehkä tämä anekdootti sopii parhaiten tähän ketjuun.

Muistikuvan mukaan joskus kauan sitten, luultavimmin 70-luvun alussa, teeveessä oli jonkinlainen tasoristeysten varomiskampanja. Taustamusiikki oli Hatshaturjanin Sapelitanssista. Varmasti muistan lopun ikäni.

Tunnetaan suomeksi myös nimellä Miekkatanssi. Nimetkin sopivat tasoristeysmusiikille.

Sabre Dance YouTubessa 2min25s. Varmaan huomaatte, mistä kohti taustamusiikki oli otettu. (Ei ainakaan keskiosan hempeilystä)

----------


## Hartsa

Ismo Leikolan Pendolinoa ei ole vielä mainittu.

----------


## Hape

Löysin You tubesta:

Jokunen vuosi sitten tässä threadissa mainitsemani saksankielinen versio Chattanooga Choo-choo'sta. 

http://youtu.be/b-NSfmhiTBg

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Lisätään listaan:

*Kotimainen iskelmä:* 
- Topi Sorsakoski: "On kesäyö"

*Ulkomainen iskelmä*
- Teddy Parker: "Nachtexpress nach St. Tropez"

*Ulkomainen pop, rock, country*
- Gladys Knight: "Midnight Train to﻿ Georgia"
- Bob Marley & The Wailers "Stop That Train"
- Jethro Tull: "Locomotive Breath"

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

Lisään:

Andrew Lloyd Webber: *Skimbleshanks: The Railway Cat* (musikaalista Cats, lyriikka alunperin T. S. Eliot: Old Possum's Book of Practical Cats). Näyttää löytyvän YouTubesta. Lisätietoa T. S. Eliotin alkuperäisestä tekstistä Wikipediasta.Al Jolson: *Pasadena* (lyriikka)Edith Piaf: *Ne m'écris pas* (lyriikka)Edith Piaf: *Paris - Méditerranée* (lyriikka)

----------


## Kaid

> Tässä on mitä olen penkonut passiivisesta muististani juna-, junamatkustus- tai rautatie-aiheisia lauluja: 
> 
> - Kraftwerk: "Trans European Express" (instrumentaalikappale)


"Trans-Europa Express" ei kylläkään ole instrumentaalikappale, vaikkei siinä paljoa lyriikoita olekaan. Kappaleen videossa on muuten kuvamateriaalia 1920-luvun raideliikenteen kummajaisesta raidezeppeliinistä - osa puolestaan on kuvattu pienoisrautatiellä käyttäen raidezeppeliinin pienoismallia.

Muutama muu ulkomainen kappale, joita ei ole taidettu vielä tässä ketjussa mainita:
- David Bowie: "Station to Station" (linkki live-versioon, koska kappaleella ei ole virallista videota)
- Telex: "Discow Moscow" (video on mitä ilmeisimmin kuvattu belgialaisella juna-asemalla, vaikka kappale kertookin matkasta junalla Moskovaan)
- Visage: "Night Train" (hyvä kappale, mutta video on 80-luvun alkua kauheimmillaan)

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> "Trans-Europa Express" ei kylläkään ole instrumentaalikappale, vaikkei siinä paljoa lyriikoita olekaan.


Saksankielisen lisäksi on myös erikseen tehty versio englanniksi, "Trans-Europ*e* Express". Lyriikkaa muistaakseni yhtä vähän.

Yhtyettä Big Big Train ei taida olla mainittu. Orkesterilla on mm. levyt nimeltä "Goodbye To The Age Of Steam" ja "The Underfall Yard", joista mm. jälkimmäisen levyn vaatimattoman pituinen nimikkokappale on kuunneltavissa täältä.

----------


## tlajunen

Porcupine Tree - Trains | http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIM5M6FmnmY

Yhtyeen biisinikkarilla ja keulakuvalla Steven Wilsonilla on monessa muussakin biisissään viittauksia rautateihin - joko konkreettisia tai kuvaannollisia. Suosittelen tutustumaan tuotantoon, mikäli suurille massoille suunnattu laskelmoitu perustahna alkaa kyllästyttämään. (On progerokkia.)


Happoradio - Asemalla | (ei löytynyt pikaisesti Youtubesta)

Biisi kertonee elämänsä omaehtoisesta päättämisestä etsiytymällä raidekulkineen etupuolelle. Sanoitus kertoo aiheesta varsin pinnallisesti, vailla erityisiä oivalluksia.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Porcupine Tree - Trains


No tämä tietenkin! "A sixty ton angel falls to the earth"
Kas kun ei tuota progerokkia kuuntelevana tullut mieleenkään.  :Redface:

----------


## SD202

> Saksankielisen lisäksi on myös erikseen tehty versio englanniksi, "Trans-Europ*e* Express". Lyriikkaa muistaakseni yhtä vähän.


Hieman rajoittunut lyriikkahan siinä on: yksittäisiä hokemia tyyliin "Direktverbindung, T-E-E..." tai englanniksi "Straight connection, T-E-E..." jne.

Pitäisiköhän listaan lisätä myös Kraftwerkin kappaleet "Abzug" ja "Metall auf Metall", jotka ainakin vuonna 1991 ilmestyneellä The Mix -kokoelmalevyllä ovat suoraa jatkumoa Trans-Europa/-e Expressille?

----------


## Kaid

> Pitäisiköhän listaan lisätä myös Kraftwerkin kappaleet "Abzug" ja "Metall auf Metall", jotka ainakin vuonna 1991 ilmestyneellä The Mix -kokoelmalevyllä ovat suoraa jatkumoa Trans-Europa/-e Expressille?


Miksipäs ei? Kappaleet ovat suoraa jatkumoa myös alkuperäisellä levyllä. The Mix -remixkokoelman kansitaiteessa "Abzug"in ja "Metall auf Metall"/"Metal on Metal"in nimet ovat muuten väärässä järjestyksessä (oikeasti siis kappaleiden järjestys on "Trans-Europa Express", "Metall auf Metall" ja "Abzug" sekä The Mixillä että alkuperäisellä TEE-levyllä).

Turhana lisätietona mainittakoon vielä, että Trans-Europe Express -levyn alkuperäisen englanninkielisen painoksen kannessa ei mainita lainkaan kappaletta "Abzug", vaikka se levyllä esiintyykin.

----------


## JSL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voE17SvjxqI 
Tossa täällä aikasemmin mainittu "Lentävä Kalakukko 2"

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Uusinta uutta aiheeseen liittyvää Pohjanmaan ruotsiksi: 

Åka Gambä Style : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqPtlYztx2M

t. Rainer

----------


## JSL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxhcxcZc7bs Tuula Amberla: Hyvästi Leningrad (ne junat eivät koskaan enää palaa, junat joissa luki Leningrad)

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Jope Ruonansuun kunnianosoitus Esa Pakariselle: Penteleen Pentoliino

Mulle oli ihan tuntematon tuo.

----------

